

Advice for vague startup ideas - zeynel1

When I read hacker news and techcrunch I get ideas constantly for potential web services that I might create. Sometimes I take an idea seriously and google it. Sometimes I go further and think about technical issues. I wanted to ask your suggestions for a forum to discuss such projects. I tried to ask freelancers at guru.com and elance.com but understandably they want to make money on real assignments, not spend time discussing half-baked ideas. I am in New York and I don't have access to an environment of hacker friends or startups to discuss such things. Thanks.
======
michael_dorfman
You could do a lot worse than post your half-baked ideas here. If you frame
the question properly, I bet you'd get some good advice.

------
joeld42
In my experience, having too many ideas can be as much trouble as not having
any. Write them down (an idea journal) to get them out of your skull, put them
away for that inevitable day in the bleak future when the ideas start to dry
up, and meanwhile look for the one that you feel will succeed and you can
build, and have fun building it, and when you think you have that one, stop
thinking about it before you talk yourself out of it and go make it happen.

------
zeynel1
Thanks. I'll do that. Also two recent posts, one by biztools
<http://biztools.pbworks.com/>, the other Getting Real by 37 Signal were
helpful. And I realize that "framing the question properly" usually leads to a
better understanding.

